# VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry for the elaborate title. I just like making it easier for someone to search for in the future. Im currently just about finished with my Vr turbo build and had a couple of questions on the wastegate and diverter valve vacuum hoses.
From what i have read with the wastegate I use a vacuum hose after the throttle body to the side port on the Tial wastegate and leave the top port on wastegate open (or cap it??? for use with EBC?) Also if I just want to boost off the wastegate spring (breaking in engine reasons) do I still have that vacuum line from after TB to side port or something different??? I read that with an MBC (I have the JoeP one which I will install after engine break-in) that i would just simply add that in the middle of the vacuum hose mentioned above right??? 
Im at a stand still with the diverter valve where I attach the little top nipple hose from the Diverter. I had it connected to the intake manifold but when I had car running it constantly had sucking vacuum and kept the diverter valve open at all times. Does the little guy go to the intake mani? Thanks for any help guys. 
Cheers








Jay


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (aguyinpa81)*

Come on guys. I know you know how the vacuum hoses go.


----------



## IWantAnA2 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (aguyinpa81)*

Not the way you have them, sucka.








Bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (aguyinpa81)*

Not sure about the DV off the top of my head -- but it SHOULD have a line going to the intake, post TB. The WG setup sounds correct, use the one on the side, only use the one on top if you have an EBC, the side nippe opens the WG the top one CLOSES the wg.


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Not sure about the DV off the top of my head -- but it SHOULD have a line going to the intake, post TB. The WG setup sounds correct, use the one on the side, only use the one on top if you have an EBC, the side nippe opens the WG the top one CLOSES the wg.

Thanks for replying man. Now I also have to figure out my very low 400rpm idle that sometimes just stalls if i dont save it. I also think i have my diverter upside down. Check this guys out below....is that the proper way to route the two big hose off diverter. Its the red engine bay car with side view im talking about on bottom of page.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3925363


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (aguyinpa81)*

Here is a picture of how I have my Diverter Valve setup. Is my Diverter upside down??? I also have very strong vacuum sucking in on the top nipple of diverter causing the valve inside to be open at idle and all times.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (aguyinpa81)*

you have the DV in fine (diphragm style DV's are fine in either orientation, if that is a piston style [which it doesn't look like] you would have to be more careful with it's placement) the vac line to the DV is also fine if it is connected post TB. 
the vac line to the WG should be a BOOST line, as in, PRE throttle body. this aids the WG in staying closed when needed, so there is no unwanted bleeding of exhaust gas's. 
the best line to run for the WG is one right off the compressor housing (ie, as close to the source of said boost as possible)


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (Noobercorn)*

OK, looking at that setup it is ok that the DV is open at idle. Everything is POST MAF and PRE Throttle body meaning all the air is metered and you aernt bypassing the tb so it wont affect the idle. 
How does it run?


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (PhReE)*

runs like poo. Idles very low liek 400 and stumbly. Also it will often stall if not saved by giving throttle. Yeah the Dv is fine I looked at it more and realized it can go either way. The wastegate hose goes before throttle body huh??? that sucks big time. I could have sworn I read it numeroud times that it was post throttle body. Damnit.


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
the vac line to the WG should be a BOOST line, as in, PRE throttle body. this aids the WG in staying closed when needed, so there is no unwanted bleeding of exhaust gas's. 
the best line to run for the WG is one right off the compressor housing (ie, as close to the source of said boost as possible)


I don't want to tap into my turbo housing since its already on the car. How about if I put a fitting right after the turbo housing in the IC piping way before the intercooler???


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (aguyinpa81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_with that tail WG the best way to hook up that MBC so you get no creep would be to use the port on the compressor housing and run it to the BOTTOM port on the WG. Then tap a hole in your boost piping as close to the TB as possible and put your MBC inbetween that hole and the TOP port on the WG.
What that will do is give you equal pressure on both sides of the WG diaphram when the MBC is open. Then when you start to close it (add pressure to increase boost) it will still keep that static pressure on the diaphram from the bottom port plus it will add what ever you tell it to from the MBC on the top port to keep it shut, increasing your boost.
If you don't understand what I mean I can get some pics of my setup if you want tomorrow. Or if you want to come up my way I can show you in person.


This is what I want to do Im assuming. Still need to know if putting a fitting on my IC piping right after turbo is going to be ok since I dont have one on my turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (aguyinpa81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aguyinpa81* »_
I don't want to tap into my turbo housing since its already on the car. How about if I put a fitting right after the turbo housing in the IC piping way before the intercooler???
Put it right on the hose that is coming out of the compressor housing like this........... http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BCS


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_Put it right on the hose that is coming out of the compressor housing like this........... http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BCS

****ing awesome. That saves me a little bit of a headache for sure. Unplugginf my O2's did nothing for my idle and I think im running lean. I have to pull the plugs again.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (aguyinpa81)*

if you can't tap the comp housing, you can tap the silicone with this.....
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...-FTG1


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: VRT Diverter Wastegate Vacuum Fitting Routing Hoses (Noobercorn)*

Looks simple enough. I think he ordered it a couple days ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

